# George Foreman Grill in a studio/hotel room?



## presley (Sep 13, 2016)

I recently bought a George Foreman Grill. I love it. It's ceramic and it's very easy to use and clean. So much better than anything else I've ever cooked burgers on. 

I was wondering if anyone ever uses one or something like it when they travel. It seems very convenient for when there isn't a stove top. I'm not sure hotel rooms would allow the use of one, either.


----------



## moonstone (Sep 13, 2016)

I have not used a George Forman grill but have used an electric fry-pan as well as a small electric kettle and an induction burner on quite a few occasions. I plug any appliance into a surge protector power bar. We keep them in a tote box when not in use so they are out of sight. We usually hang the "Do Not Disturb" sign so hopefully the cleaning staff are not in snooping around.

Sometimes there just isn't a timeshare in or near the city/place we want to visit.


~Diane


----------



## Kel (Sep 13, 2016)

Take it with you.  Like Moonstone – we’ve used an electric fry pan a couple of times when we didn't have a full kitchen.  Make sure you have good ventilation when using it.  You don't want to set off a smoke detector.    And, we tucked it out of site when we left the room for the day too.   

Cheers!


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 13, 2016)

*I own a George Forman grill BECAUSE of a studio timeshare.*

Reservation said partial or mini-kitchen. Turned out to be only fridge, micro and coffee pot. Had made mistake of buying groceries before checking in. Went to Walmart intending to purchase electric skillet, came back with grill. Used it at home thereafter....and laughed as we remembered grilling in bathroom so we could run exhaust fan.


----------



## Wgk101 (Sep 13, 2016)

I have owned timeshares for 7 years and have always taken and used my George Forman on every stay without problem.  I have the large George and wouldn't travel without it


----------



## taterhed (Sep 13, 2016)

I've used one quite a bit in my former days..... 

 That thing will stink up a hotel room in mere minutes.  If it doesn't bother you, then no big woop.  BUT.  I've had more than one establishment threaten me with 'cleaning charges' to remove the smell from the room--like smoking--if I didn't cease and desist.  I've also popped a breaker once or twice (multiple items on...oops)

 It is great, but I agree...ventilation is the key


----------



## bnoble (Sep 13, 2016)

> I've had more than one establishment threaten me with 'cleaning charges' to remove the smell from the room--like smoking


As someone who might be the next to occupy that room, I don't have a problem with this.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Sep 13, 2016)

George Foreman grills are the best, you can cook just about anything on them. The first time we ever brought one with us was after reading on TUG people were bringing them when staying at the Manhattan Club (Small fridge, kitchen sink, microwave but no cooktop or stove).  We stayed 2 weeks there, and it worked out great for us, so we've been using it whenever we go someplace that lacks a cooktop.  We usually put down a towel to absorb the heat (keep from damaging anything).  You can cook all kinds of things on a George Forman Grill:  bacon, bagel, quesadilla, grilled cheese sandwich, boneless chicken breast, pork chops, a thin steak, or even sausages (you can split big ones in half & grill).

Here's a tip: if you turn the George Forman grill upside down you have a flat surface (no ridges), and you can even cook an egg. It may sound gross to some people, but we just can't afford to eat out 3 meals a day for an entire week.  So, we will usually do a few things on the George Forman here and there.  The best way to do in-room cooking is on the bathroom sink with the door closed between the room & the bathroom.  Helps keep the hotel room nice & odor free.  The bathroom fan and humidity from the shower can get any cooking odors out, after you are done cooking.  Let the grill cool off, then leave it on the towel and put it all inside a drawer.

You know, it's always preferable to have a real kitchen.  That's one of the great things about owning timeshares.  But we have had several exchanges into places without cooktops -  Manhattan Club (twice), Hyatt Chicago, The Mayflower Washington DC.  We always try to be respectful about cooking odors, cleaning up, keeping the George Forman out of sight -- and have never had an issue/complaint anywhere we've stayed.

--- Rene


----------



## JoyC (Sep 14, 2016)

such a good idea,  I should try next time we travel.  

Any recommendation for a travel George Forman.  thanks


----------



## craftemp (Sep 14, 2016)

We travel with our Keurig  LOL   Need those comforts of home


----------



## itradehilton (Sep 14, 2016)

LOL, when at the Manhattan Club we bought a $20 toaster and cooked eggs in the microwave.


----------

